# Trinity river cats.



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Here are a few fish that me and the wife caught last month. These fish were safely released, so someone else can enjoy the fight....and to get bigger for next time!


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Welcome to 2cool Rivercat. 

Those are some great pics and thanks for posting.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Like above Welcome..and you started out with a BANG Thx for posting


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Very nice man!! I've been trying to get into the river fishing thing a little more! Looks like y'all have it figured out.
Welcome to 2cool.


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks for the warm welcome. I have been looking around on here for a couple yrs, and really enjoy the site! So figured I better join up with y'all.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

yes welcome to 2cool . where did you launch your boat at ? my guess would be at the dam. also what did you use for bait ?


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

I do most of my river fishing in the Liberty county area. I either dock in at hwy 90 or at the locks in wallisville. I use live perch and cut gizard shad. All my fish are caught rod & reel also.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

hwy 90 by the double railroad bridge ? that aint much of a launch there. here is a pic of my boat.


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Ya your right about the launch....it gets nasty. Looks like you got a good river boat there too. You shouldnt have any trouble lauching your boat there. I have never not been able to launch, it takes 4x4 sometimes but my boat is fairly heavier also.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Great catch of river cats!


----------



## burk09 (Nov 2, 2009)

Whats up big red glad to see some nice catches!


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks burk09. Hows the duck hunting been for you this season?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Sweet catches.. and welcome aboard.


----------



## burk09 (Nov 2, 2009)

Here in anahuac it has pretty much sucked, but i found some public land in matagorda I have been doing really well on.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

They're working on the ramp at Liberty. Application was turned in to TX P&W a couple weeks ago. Per the Liberty City Manager it all looks good to go. We'll see. If it does happen it will likely be a year away minimum.


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

nice catch if you go south when you get down to the rocks beware on the other side of the river there is a pile of concrete about 50' off of the sandbar its a prop buster . those fish are lucky it was yall holding the rod would be in my freezer .

Welcome to 2cool


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Hey redexpress yes I hope it gets approved. I have actually have seen the blue prints for that project. It would make it really nice! P rivermonster I know the pile you speak of, thanks for the warning. And as far as keeping fish, I keep plenty of them in the 12" - 18" for the freezer/frying pan. I just beleave this part of the river gets fished heavy (trot line & limb line) without much conservation of the bigger fish. I just don't have the need to keep these better fish.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Yeah, I saw that architects drawing. Looks good to me too. I guess it all hinges on buying the land between the RR tracks and Hwy90. 
We'll see.


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

the city does own the land on the north side of the road that goes to the cut all the way to the river , a few acres but that don't mean that will be a good spot on the river


----------



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

Trinity River National Wildlife Refuge has trails on the land north of the rail road bridge at 90 on the east bank. Has anyone walked the trails yet? Not to sure about parking where the trail starts.

Edit: Looks like they own all the land according to this map
http://www.fws.gov/refuge/Trinity_River/map.html


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

rkerhs409 said:


> Trinity River National Wildlife Refuge has trails on the land north of the rail road bridge at 90 on the east bank. Has anyone walked the trails yet? Not to sure about parking where the trail starts.
> 
> Edit: Looks like they own all the land according to this map
> http://www.fws.gov/refuge/Trinity_River/map.html


zoom in on the map on the south side of 90 and the north side of port rd . According to liberty cad 42 acres owned by the city from the cut boat ramp all the way to the river and looks like a good spot for a ramp that wouldn't sand in


----------



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

Are they planing to build it on the south side of 90? Last I thought I heard it was on the north side.


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

*map*

not very clear


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

What I have heard and seen is that it would be on the north side of hwy90. But thats interesting about the 42acres by the cut. That would be a good place for it to.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

City manager Gary Broz told me it would be on the north side of 90. A couple months ago he said he had made contact with landowners. He talked like getting the land was no big deal. 
I think he has several taxing entities kicking in money. 
I need to touch base with him again.


----------

